# I'm out of ideas.: Meistergram Vital-Link - bad stitches, shreaded threads, frequent breaks. Any suggestions?



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

*Problem*: Bad stitches, shredded thread, frequent breaks.

*Machine*: Meistergram Vital-Link single-head 12 needle bridge (similar to Renaissance - Chinese version of an older Beruden).

I have done the obvious things. Adjusted the rotary hook... many times and replaced it with a new one. I have done this successfully before on this machine. Adjusted tensions... sewing patterns I have been using for a long time.

One new twist; I found a software setting for changing where the cycle stops (100 degrees). I've been using this machine for about 4 years and didn't know about this setting adjusts from 1-10. If the machine stops before 100° you go to a higher number, if below go to a lower. It was set a 3. I moved it to 1 and it stopped at 100°. Later it was running beyond again and I set it to 0. Later it was still running beyond, I set it to 10... way beyond, back to 0 and it stopped at the right place.

I suppose there is a sensor somewhere and I have no earthly idea where to find it or what to do about it.

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. I could be chasing a zebra when it is really a horse... but like I said, I tried all the obvious fixes already and the problem remains.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Does the problem happen on all needles? Have you changed you needles out with new? Sometimes in my shop the humitity is very low any dries out thread. I spray silicone onto the spools to help, but most of the time its the needles, not facing just right or a bur on them. Good Luck


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep all needles. Slightly worse on the 12th where I'm running a 60 gage thread. Seems to be OK on most stitching but really goes south on narrow columns. All patterns I sew frequently. Set tensions until my fingers are sore.... running out of scrap material to test on. 

Oh, that 12th needle has been changed 3 times since this episode started.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

*Status:*

I found a very nice and experienced expert to work on my machine. He adjusted out some lash from the lower drive and showed me a thing or two about getting the timing right... using the needle position, not the index wheel.

I believe I am down to getting my tensions back in line after moving everything around trying to solve my problem.

Sewing much better... back side looks good.

Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Status:*

Glad you got some help. It is so frustrating when things go wrong and you don't know how to fix them.


----------

